# Lola's leg



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, I have a 9 month old Havanese. Over the past month or so we've noticed that Lola's right rear leg is shorter than her left rear leg. When she's standing up you can see her right leg sort of float's above the ground. When you feel the two legs for comparasin you can feel that the left leg is more muscular and the right leg is thinner.
She runs and plays and jumps all the time, she doesn't appear to be in any pain at all but I'm growing more and more worried. 
Has anyone had this experience with one of their Hav's and has it affected their quality of life at all? I'm so worried about Lola and she's still just a baby - she has a long life ahead of her, will this get worse?
When we saw the vet a few weeks ago she just said that her growth plate must have been damaged but not to worry because she seemed to be fine?
Any comments or tips?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!
I am sorry to hear about Lola's leg. From what you are describing, it sounds like it could be Legg Calve Perthes. 
Here are a couple links:

http://www.ahtluvr.com/ahtleggperthes.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legg–Calvé–Perthes_syndrome

I know you can find more information about it by doing a search online.
I would print out some info in it, and take her back into the vet for an xray.
I think someone else on this list just had surgery done on her dog for this, but off the top of my head I can't remember who, sorry!
We would love to see pics of Lola!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If your vet isn't sure what it is, you should probably ask them to give you a referral to an orthopedic specialist.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I have no experience that would help, but the ladies above do. Good luck.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Katie, thank you for your quick reply. I am going back to the vet next week. I don't feel comfortable just leaving it, I definitely need more answers. I will print off the information you provided and take it in with me.
How do I post a pic of Lola?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo had Legg Calve Perthes surgery in the fall. It was done by an orthopedic vet. He is now perfectly fine. We noticed that he was limping and that his right leg was lacking in muscular development. What happens with this illness is that the blood flow stops to the ball of the hip, and the ball starts to break down, then eventually the muscle atrophies, and then the hip may break. This is all prevented by the surgery. Humans can also have this illness - Bo Jackson, the football player, had it. If your pup has this, it will show up in an X-ray. Feel free to PM me about it. Let me say again that Milo is now perfectly fine. The vet did an amazing job!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you ladies so much for helping me! Wow, I sure hope we have an orthopedic vet here in Edmonton - I have no idea if we do or not, but I will definitely have my vet do an xray on Lola. 
Joyce, I'm so glad to hear that Milo is doing so well - that really makes me feel hopeful. Lola is my baby and I want her to be healthy and happy.
I'm so thankful that I found this forum.

It's really nice to meet all of you ladies!

Sandy & Lola


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checking to see if Lola's picture is showing up now.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, no advice, but we're sending you both good wishes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandy ~ Welcome to the group. I will be praying for little Lola and you. I know this is hard to have to worry and I hope you will get answers soon.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Dale, I really appreciate all of your support.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, Sandy. You've come to the right place to get some answers to your questions and good suggestions as to what to do and where to go to get the help you need for little Lola. There are many here who are very knowledgeable and are willing to share it. I'll be praying for you and Lola.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww, Leslie, I just read Shadow's story. I'm so sorry, it breaks my heart. I can't stop crying, I'm so scared of something bad happening to Lola. Thank you for being so strong.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 
Ryan


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Sandy and Lola ! I'm so glad that several members have already given you some useful suggestions. Please keep us posted on sweet Lola's diagnosis and progress.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I met a hav with LCP and walked her. She would put the majority of her weight on one leg and do a bit of hop skipping. I know she ended up having to have surgery twice to correct her condition as she was losing muscle tone completely in the one leg. This is probably something you want to contact your breeder about right away as well. I hope it isn't the news you hear but if it is, you will want to be proactive on it as she is very young.

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Sending best wishes to Lola. Hope her treatment is a complete success.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can just imagine how frightening this is for you. None of us want our babies to suffer and not knowing how you can help her makes it worse. I do hope you have an orthopedic specialist in the area and can get this resolved for Lola soon. I'm sending healing thoughts in your direction and hope you get your answers.

You'll find, as you already no doubt have, that this forum is a great resource and a wondrous place for support. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about poor Lola but hopefully surgery will correct her problem quickly and efficiently!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome::welcome: Sandy and Lola, please keep us posted on Lola's progress. I know how scary it is when our littles ones are sick. it sure does sound like something that can be fixed!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, I really want to thank all of you again for your support. I ended up crying my head off last night, I'm so worried that we don't have an orthopedic vet in Edmonton, and of course, I don't even have a diagnosis yet - if my vet tells me that it's just the way she is and not to worry about it I'm going to get another opinion. I will definitely keep you all posted, thank you so much for caring.
Love Sandy & Lola


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Sandy,

Good luck with the diagnosis. I know when Cuba was about 4 months I took him to the vet because of a limp, but it doesn't sound like the same thing Lola has and Cuba grew out of it.

Hope


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, today Lola is going in for her xrays. Please pray for her and send her lots of positive thoughts. Thank you,
Lola's mama Sandy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandy, I hope the x-rays show you what's going on! Will be thinking of you and Lola today.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandy,

I'm praying for a good outcome. Let us know what they find in the x-rays. I'll check back often.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sandy, I'm sending my very best thoughts for your sweet Lola! And hugs to you. . .


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Praying for only the very best results! Hugs to you and little Lola :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Sandy and Lola! And :hug: to you both. Please let us know what your vet says. We are all hoping for an excellent outcome for your Lola!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandy - I'm sending prayers and :hug: for you & Lola Seamus and Finnegan are sending :hug: love & licks  Keep us posted please


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the test today. :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck on the x-ray today!! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandypants said:


> I'm so worried that we don't have an orthopedic vet in Edmonton, and of course, I don't even have a diagnosis yet - if my vet tells me that it's just the way she is and not to worry about it I'm going to get another opinion.


Sandy, best wishes with the x-rays today.

I wish I had seen this earlier, but it looks like you probably have a few orthopedic options in Edmonton. With a cursory search, I found Delton Veterinary Hospital. I also found The Edmonton Veterinary Rehabilitation Clinic, which specifically facilitates a patient's recovery from *orthopedic *and neurological surgery, injury and illness. They may be able to refer you to a good orthopedic surgeon.

In addition, Crestwood Veterinary Centre has two veterinarians that may be of help to you: Dr. Todd Scott specializes in orthopedics and Dr. Doug Heffelfinger is younger and specifically lists a strong interest in orthopedics.

That's just after a quick look online. You may find more options close to you as well. Your vet should know some specialists close to you, but if not, these may be a good start for you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Good luck today. :hug:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sandy,

Let me know how the X-rays go. It sounds like Kim has some good ideas for orthos if you need one.

Joyce


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, we just got home from the vets. It's good news and bad news, the bad news is that Lola has definitely had damage in her growth plate both at the top and the bottom of the upper leg bone. He said it would have to have been a "compression" type injury. We can't think of anything that could have caused this other than a) I stepped on her once while she was lying down - but the vet didn't think that made sense or b) Mike had taken her over to friends to have a play date with their boys (she loves kids so much) & maybe something happened there. She was having a great time with them but then was all of a sudden avoiding them. 
She really didn't show any signs of being injured at any time since we've had her - so we really don't know.
So, the result is that her other leg grew normally because it was fine but the leg that was injured stopped growing because the growth plate(s) were damaged. He said the lower growth plate is not a problem at all - he said it fused perfectly and there really is no problem there other than it stunted the growth of her leg. 
What we have to watch now is the upper part of the leg where the ball of her hip is - if we can get her through the rest of her growth period without it getting worse it may be just a matter of giving her essential fatty acids, glucosamine, condroiten (spelling?) and MSM to help prevent arthritis.
The worst case scenario is that she may have to have the "ball" part of her hip removed if it continues to worsen - but, the good news is that she is tiny, slim and he said she would recover really well from the procedure and after the "ball" part of the hip is gone the scar tissue would form a new sort of "fake" hip ball and there would be no pain there. 

So, after all of this I guess I am mostly relieved (although I can't believe my poor baby has so much damage to her leg and we really don't know why) - we will be taking her back in 3 months to have her x-ray'd again and see how she is progressing (unless she starts becoming lame and then we will take her in sooner). 
The vet says to let her be a dog, let her play, let her run around. He says if she gets too rambunctious to get her to settle down but he said not to stop her from doing doggy things. 

So, we're not entirely through the woods but I am going to keep thinking positively and doing all I can to take care of her. I will definitely keep all of you posted and I want to thank you all so much for your support, it really helped me alot.

Take care everyone, and thank you.

Sandy and Lola


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy, wishing you and Lola good luck! I hope that the supplements work and she doesn't need hip ball replacement surgery.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandy, what a horrible time you went through. But now you know what's going on and hopefully all will go well. Sending good vibes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandy, I hope Lola gets better as she grows, and not worse!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandy,I hope she surprises the vet and does well from now on out, without worsening! It would be very unsettling to not know what had happened to cause this, but there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sandy we're sending postive thoughts to you and Lola.


----------

